# عمل مهندس ميكانيكا إنتاج مكان مهندس القوى



## Pro.Mech eng (25 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالب في فرقة أولى إنتاج و تصميم ميكانيكي .. للأسف انا مش طالب مجتهد .. كنت عايز أدخل ميكانيكا باور و لكن مجموعي كان أقل منها و دخلت ميكانيكا إنتاج ..
انا كاره للقسم و كاره للتخصص و مواد القسم اتقل مواد على قلبي زي اساليب التشغيل مثلا .. حتى لو استحملت القسم في الكلية فأنا مش عايز أشتغل في المجال ده .. كذا واحد قال لي ان سوق العمل مش بيفرق بين باور و انتاج و حتى لو شوفت اعلانات الوظائف بيبقوا كاتبين ميكانيكا و خلاص المهم خبرتك و الكورسات و .. الخ
و ناس تانية قالت لا طبعا الشهادة بتفرق و لا واحد هيشتغل مكان التاني يبقى مهندس باور يشتغل مكان انتاج مش العكس لان الدورات و الكورسات في الجودة و الامن الصناعي و التصميم متوفرة لكن مفيش كورسات ديناميكا حرارية و موائع و محطات احتراق .
و لما يكتبوا ميكانيكا في اعلانات الوظائف يقصدوا باور لكن انتاج اسمه انتاج او تصنيع و الكلام ده في الاعلانات بالعربي او الانجليزي ..
سؤال دلوقتي ..
هل ممكن مهندس الإنتاج يشتغل مكان مهندس القوى ؟
هل في كورسات معينة أقدر اخدها بحيث اكون زي مهندس القوى ؟
جايز يكون الوضع في مصر "كله بتاع كله" و انتاج يشتغل مكان باور ... لكن هل نفس الوضع برا او في الشركات الاجنبية ؟ و لا بيهتموا بالتخصص اللي في الشهادة ؟!
و ازاي اقدر احول مجالي تماما لشغل باور بحيث ان التخصص في الشهادة مايفرقش حتى لو مقدم في شركة محترمة ؟ هل في كورسات معينة ؟ او احضر دبلومة مثلا ؟
و شكرا مقدما .


----------



## Pro.Mech eng (4 ديسمبر 2014)

مفيش حد من المهندسين ربنا يبارك لهم عايز يفيدني :/


----------



## kimo10 (21 فبراير 2015)

مفيش حاجه اسمها انتاج يشتغل باور..ركز ع الديزاين واتعلم سوليد ووركس وتحليل اجهادات وهو ده المشترك بين القسمين


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

باور يشتغل مكان انتاج مش العكس لوجودمواد كثيرة يأخذها بور ولا يأخذها نتاج


----------



## sobheysaid (16 يونيو 2016)

هو رد متأخر لالكن مهم
انتاج ولا باور
كل تخصص بيدرس مواد مميزة ليه
مع وجود كثير من المواد المشتركة
و بالتالي المفترض الشغل فيه حاجات مشتركة ممكن يعملها الاتنين لانهم دارسينها مثل التصميم design و الرسم drawing و الصيانة maintenance 
لكن في حاجات معينة مينفعش يعملها واحد مش متخصص مثل اللحام -cnc -حقن بلاستيك - تشكيل الصاج sheetmetal forming - تشكيل المعادن 
و كل الحاجات دي و غيرها اللي درسها انتاج مينفعش بتاع باور يشتغل فيها دا طبعا لو عنده كرامة :7: 

متكونش بتدرس ف الكلية حاجة و بعد التخرج تسيب الحاجة دي و تركنها علي جنب لمجرد انك تشتغل


----------



## engams2001 (18 يونيو 2016)

السلام عليكم 
هناك فرق بين ما تدرس وسوق العمل انا مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج واعمل مهندس تكييف وحرييق وصحى 
ودة شغل باور اهم حاجة انك تحب ما تعمل علشان تنجح فية 
ولازم تقرر انت عاوز تشتغل تصميم ولا مقاولات 
لو تصميم يبقى هتركز على حاجة وحدة بس من التلاتة (تكييف وحرييق وصحى )
الكورسات المهمه فى مجالنا تكييف وخدة فى مكان تابع للنقابة علشان الشهادة تكون معتمدة من النقابة مهم جدااا
كور اوتوكاد وكورس ريفييت 
ولو عاوز تخصص فى الحريق هتاخد كورس مكافحة حريق 
اما لو مقاولات فبتاخد التلاتة 
ربنا يوفقك وياريت اكون افدتك


----------



## eng-mohamed-zalat (23 يوليو 2016)

مفيش باور بيشتغل انتاج والعكس


----------



## Hydashraf (24 يوليو 2016)

اصلا لا باور لا انتاج بيطلع فاهم الاحتكاك والشغل هو اللي بيحدد ف اعمال كتيرة بربط الاتنين زي عمرة محرك مثلا فك المحرك وفحصه وتحديد الاعطال باور والخرط انتاج ولو الخراط مش كويس العمرة مشع هتنفع وكل دة الاحتكاك الاتنين بيقوم بيهم اي حد ف المعدات مثلا مافيش حدد بيصمم ف مصر فكل المهندسين ف السوق شغالين صيانة فقط المفروض ان معظم المعدات ديزل وهيدروك والمفروض ان اللي يقوم بالصيانة للمحرك ودورة الهيدروليك مهندس الصيانة المختص وهنا مش محتاج اكتر من خبرة عمليه لفهم المحركات ودورة الهيدروليك والقراءة ف تلك المواضيع وكمان معاك جزء كهرباء بس ف الاول صعب مع الوقت عادي


----------

